# My First Tshirt Photo Shoot



## lawaughn (Jul 5, 2005)

Hi Everybody,

I'm not sure if this thread will help anyone but I would like to share some of the things that I learned to prepare for a photo shoot. I had an outdoor shoot for two tops that we will soon have printed. We just had some samples done for the shoot.

1. Meeting your model
We had promised the model that we would pick here up from here house. Since she knew that area better than we did it would have been better to have a central meeting place to save time.

2. The model's apperance
She needed her nails done and we needed to find some little shorts for her. These things should have been taken care of the days before the shoot but we decided to do the day of. We spent about an hour trying to find a nail shop on an early Sunday morning. Jake sure your model's hair , nails, makeup and outfits are already taken care of in advance. Also schedule a time for the fitting of outfits.
Our model did here own makeup and had a nice jean skirt and heels of her own. We supplied the transportation, nails,eyebrow waxing, tees to model, food, and a skimpy pair of shorts.

3. Location
We decided to look for some graffiti walls for our background. We finally found some after about an hour of searching but repeated had to stop since it was being used to recorded a rap video also. Make sure you know your location in advance.

4. Outfit Changing
Where will your model change? Sadly, our model had to change in the truck and strip down to some tiny shorts in the middle of the street and I do mean in the middle of the street. 

5. Poises
Try to have in mind what type of poises your looking for. A good photographer will be able to coach the model. Usually models have a standard set of poises but it doesn't hurt to take the model out of his or her comfort zone.

6. Model Release Form 
I found a couple of forms at Digital PhotoCorner - Model Release Forms

7. Photos
I got my photos from the photographer unedited on disk. Some photographers will photoshop the photos for you if you ask. The model and the photographer will use some of the photos on their sites but the majority will be used by my company.

It was a lot of fun for me and everyone was in good sprits. The only problem was that I did not prepare for the shoot in advance. The shoot was suppose to take 1 to 2 hours. It was more like 6 hours long. 

Anyway I hope that some of you get something out of this and have as much fun and excitement as I did on my first tshirt photo shoot.


----------



## TaylorTees (Nov 8, 2006)

Awsome! Can't wait to see some of your pictures!!


----------



## Dave G (Aug 7, 2006)

Thanks for the info! Hope we can see how they turned out.


----------



## lawaughn (Jul 5, 2005)

I wasn't posting to self promote. I was just very excited about the whole shoot. 

If Rodney says it's okay then I will post a picture. I have pictures with my logo and without.


----------



## KillingMachine (Jan 16, 2007)

Id also like to see how the shoot went....we use some "models" as well...but mostly drinking buddies...so often times its less than professional out there.

We are also about to launch our ladies line soon...so Id love to see how these were shot....

Hopefully Rodney give the tup on posting a few from the shoot as examples....


----------



## RisingBlue7 (Oct 8, 2006)

Its ok, other TSF members have posted their pictures after the photoshoot. We'd like to see them.


----------



## RisingBlue7 (Oct 8, 2006)

Usually photoshoots do take approximately 6-8 hours with or without preparation. I've done 2 photoshoots. One of them was a 2 look shot which lasted 5 hours in the studio.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> I wasn't posting to self promote. I was just very excited about the whole shoot.
> 
> If Rodney says it's okay then I will post a picture. I have pictures with my logo and without.


Most definitely post the photos (doesn't matter if it has your logo or not ) 
help with posting photos

Thanks for the great post with the breakdown of how it went. That's really helpful.


----------



## lawaughn (Jul 5, 2005)

Great! So here are some sample pics with comments.










This was a good shot but as you can see the full name Tagger is not visible. That is something to look out for.










I asked her not to smile. I wanted a rough tough look.










The logo isn't fully visible here but the graffiti is so I may use this one for a print ad.










The next two are just eye candy


----------



## Dave G (Aug 7, 2006)

I think they turend out great! Did you use any sort of light reflectors?


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Thanks for posting the photos! That's a good point about the logo not being fully visible in the shot. Especially if you're going to use them as the main product shots for your website.


----------



## Vtec44 (Apr 24, 2006)

Great pictures!  

Although I think her style is a bit too clean for the customers that you're going after, just my humble opinion.


----------



## newfadinc (Jan 23, 2007)

I am just getting started in the clothing industry but I am at the point now where I have to get some models to show off my clothes but the question I have for you is, what do you usually pay for a model and photographer?

Matt Sukarukoff


----------



## lawaughn (Jul 5, 2005)

No reflector was used. Some of the pics needed on but again we or rather I did not take the time to prepare properly. Her look is kinda clean cut. She is more eye candy than anything. Mainly we will have mothly models which will lead to other merchandising opportunities. Our main customers are men. We will have actual graffiti artist for the male clothing shoots. Most photographers charge around $150 an hour. I personally know the one that I used so it was free. You can always call an photography school or class and see if someone whats to build their book by working for a discounted price. I offered the model $100 for the day and she accepted. She is just beginning to model. Since I paid for her nails and eyebrows it cost me a total of $185 for her. The model that I am trying to get now has been in some music videos so she will cost me $500 per day.
Basically offer what you want and see who bites.


----------



## rook1200 (Jan 25, 2007)

Hope I can be of help. I am a tshirt designer but also a photographer. I have contracted shoots with FHM and Maxim so I have some tips. 

My #1 Tip is DO NOT PAY YOUR MODELS if you are just starting. Only PAY YOUR MODELS IF YOU KNOW FOR A FACT YOU WILL GET A RETURN. It's just like advertising, never pay for advertising based on a push, only pay for advertising based on a pull.

When starting madpoison dot com, I found hundreds and hundreds of girls that were flat out gorgeous to shoot for free. They needed their own portfolio and for them to hire a photographer would cost $500 at least not including getting the photos mastered. If you need help finding models, let me know. Our site is currently down but visit it to see the type of girls we get to shoot for free. I guarantee they are smoking hot. Just recently I started finding my models on myspace and again, they shoot for free. On my new venture, I'm shooting new models to wear tshirts that were winners in the contest at qlbdesigns dot com. I can post pics if anyone is interested.


----------



## lawaughn (Jul 5, 2005)

I know that guys always ask girls to do free stuff. I could have gotten pretty female models but since I'm a chick and I don't do anything for free I wouldn't ask another women to do something free for me.


----------



## rook1200 (Jan 25, 2007)

I meant that there are a lot of girls that need the exposure so it's really a barter of services rather than doing a free job.


----------



## lawaughn (Jul 5, 2005)

I understand what your saying but you may not even use the photos. I have a friend that owns a magazine. He had 4 girls down in a ice cold creek in bikinis. The had to change out in the open in front of 3 guys and myself. There weren't any robs to keep them warm and no towels to dry off with. The stayed in the water at least 2 hours on and off. He only published the pictures of 1 girl because she was the cutiest. 

I feel that if you offer money at least she or he knows up front what their getting out of it.

Maybe it's just me. I don't barter anything.


----------



## cohort (Jan 27, 2007)

lawaughn said:


> I know that guys always ask girls to do free stuff. I could have gotten pretty female models but since I'm a chick and I don't do anything for free I wouldn't ask another women to do something free for me.


It's not really 'free'. In the industry, it's called 'Trade for Photos' and it really is a value-for-value relationship.

You get to use them for promoting your gear, you give them portfolio prints to promote themselves.


----------



## LoneStarBrand (Feb 3, 2007)

lawaughn said:


> I know that guys always ask girls to do free stuff. I could have gotten pretty female models but since I'm a chick and I don't do anything for free I wouldn't ask another women to do something free for me.


the barter system is great!


----------



## kilrkats (Jan 27, 2007)

Rook, great advice. Thanks for the tip.

Lawaughn, I like the photos and I really like the graffiti in the pictures. Good luck with the venture and keep them photos coming when your done.

I was also wondering why you don't use a friend in your photo shoots. Everyone has a good looking friend, male and female.


----------



## CoolTech (Feb 3, 2007)

You know... Sometimes a model can be too good looking... was there a shirt in those poses? I didn't notice!

Nice pics. Thanks for the information. Your model is exceptionally pretty.


----------



## lawaughn (Jul 5, 2005)

kilrkats said:


> Rook, great advice. Thanks for the tip.
> 
> Lawaughn, I like the photos and I really like the graffiti in the pictures. Good luck with the venture and keep them photos coming when your done.
> 
> I was also wondering why you don't use a friend in your photo shoots. Everyone has a good looking friend, male and female.


Sorry for the 8 month late reply. I've been sick. I really don't have too many chick friends and the ones I do have are just as money hungry as I am.

CoolTech I think if there really wasn't a shirt in those pics you would have been speechless.


----------



## Slydaug (Sep 6, 2007)

I just ran across this thread. Great photos! I am in the process of looking for models for my line. (Females) Did your shoot produce any leads or sales?

SLYDAUG


----------



## tqualizerman (Dec 9, 2006)

How about we get a few people posting their photos to compare? Does anyone mind?


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

tqualizerman said:


> How about we get a few people posting their photos to compare? Does anyone mind?


Might be better for another thread.


----------



## KoalaTees (Jul 25, 2007)

Hi all...I am just starting out and can use some advise on just getting good digital pictures of some of my tee shirts. I do NOT use a live model. I did just buy two mannequins torso forms (man and women) that I am trying out. I am not a photographer. Not sure if laying the shirts down on a contrasting background is good. Or using the mannequin standing (hanging) up the torsos. Any suggestions on getting a good photo? Techniques? Anything? Thanks, Jeff


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

KoalaTees said:


> Hi all...I am just starting out and can use some advise on just getting good digital pictures of some of my tee shirts. I do NOT use a live model. I did just buy two mannequins torso forms (man and women) that I am trying out. I am not a photographer. Not sure if laying the shirts down on a contrasting background is good. Or using the mannequin standing (hanging) up the torsos. Any suggestions on getting a good photo? Techniques? Anything? Thanks, Jeff


You can find all kinds of tips on product photography here: http://www.t-shirtforums.com/tags/product-photos/


----------



## shirtjunkie (Oct 30, 2007)

Go to this site, you can find models, photographer, make up and hair and even stylists. They are all looking for a break and will do it for free as well. They just may want prints etc.

ModelMayhem.com

It is a good site to find pretty good photographer and models too. Most are just starting out looking for experience. If you have a line, you can even do a trade out with clothes.

PM if you have any other questions. Even though my background is in design, I shoot professionally as well.


----------



## saltybeachdianne (Oct 17, 2007)

Great information...I finally did something right! here is what I did right- 


1. I scouted out beach locations weeks in advance. It was also based on wind and time of day.....I did early evening shots since we are on the east coast of florida
2. I had notes on the stances and look of the models I wanted
3. Hired models with different body shapes
4. Told models what to wear as far as shorts, capri pants
5. Models came to my house so I could fit them for shell belts (my other product) and fit the tshirts. 
6. We all rode in the same vehicle, I brought water and snacks

Most important was I brought a sheet to hang over the side of the open door of the minivan so they could change in privacy. 

An amateur took the photos but that is the best I could do on our budget. We shall see after the website is up and running.


----------



## shirtjunkie (Oct 30, 2007)

Sounds like you did a great job at planning and hope everything turned out to what you were looking for.

Would love to see the shots when you get them...


----------



## visionsp (Aug 1, 2007)

GREAT POST. I agree about using a wilder looking model for the tagger brand. Maybe a hot chick with a bunch of tatoos.


----------

